# whats your go to lure and why



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Out of curiosity, I was wondering what other people have rigged up on their day to day fishing ventures

Here is my setup, I only bring 3 rods any given trip:

1 ) I bring a top water, bone spook. Top water is my favorite type of fishing best used in the morning last light during over cast conditions or at night.

2 ) Golden eye jig head / matrix shad. A soft plastic is the most veritale bait out there. Dragged on the bottom , Bounced off the bottom, swam and twitched , gone weedless with ewg hook, attached to a spinner, tandem rigged, popping cork, Carolina riged, texas, or alabama. Most of all I like it because you can work any part of the water column. 

3 ) 17MR this is my go to search bait if I want to cover lots of ground this is what I turn to. 

Well thats what I have rigged up 100% of the time, whats in your boat?


----------



## Sailor78edward (Aug 22, 2014)

1. Storm thunderstick (floating jerk bait) Hooks upgraded for sw use. Color varies depending on water clarity.
2. Manns reel n shad shad before that it was Berkley Gulp jerk shad
3. Gold spoon.

@Lim it out im tryin to get in touch w you. I am new to the forum and would like to speak with you but I cannot PM. Will you please try to PM me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Badonkadonk/Matrix Shad/Vudoo Shrimp......


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sailor78edward said:


> 1. Storm thunderstick (floating jerk bait) Hooks upgraded for sw use. Color varies depending on water clarity.
> 2. Manns reel n shad shad before that it was Berkley Gulp jerk shad
> 3. Gold spoon.
> 
> @Lim it out im tryin to get in touch w you. I am new to the forum and would like to speak with you but I cannot PM. Will you please try to PM me.


Sorry bud, for whatever reason I cant do it, check your privacy settings or try sending me a public message on my page.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

A gold spoon is hard to beat at times last year I threw a spoon 60% of the time or more every trip. Everything eats a spoon.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Badonkadonk/Matrix Shad/Vudoo Shrimp......


Vudu shrimp is great for the spooky type fish very low profile and has a very natural presentation


----------



## Sailor78edward (Aug 22, 2014)

@Lim it out...I emailed the site admin. I just moved here from Guantanamo Bay Cuba. I grew up king fishing and bass fishing. Area has changed a lot. As soon as I can I will PM you.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

A floating jerk bait can be very deadly for the subsurace strikes, but still waking the surface. I put the hammer down with a bomber floating jerk bait this past winter on some stud specks.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sailor78edward said:


> @Lim it out...I emailed the site admin. I just moved here from Guantanamo Bay Cuba. I grew up king fishing and bass fishing. Area has changed a lot. As soon as I can I will PM you.


Ole' GTMO ahh, yep I heard they got some big critters on that island. I knew some folks that were stationed there a few years back.


----------



## Sailor78edward (Aug 22, 2014)

I was there for six years. Worked at the hospital probably know some of the same people. Any yes I can share some fishing intel w/you and some pics. 

I will get back on topic I like to try various freshwater lures from time to time and the storm thundersticks have caught almost all inshore species for me plus I troll it between spots in my yak.


----------



## Sailor78edward (Aug 22, 2014)

LIM IT OUT. PM sent. Thanks bro


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Vudu Shrimp and popping cork
skitterwalk
soft plastic of some sort... usually a fluke


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

stauty trout said:


> Vudu Shrimp and popping cork
> skitterwalk
> soft plastic of some sort... usually a fluke


I like the deep clunck of a skitter walk, ill switch up to a skitter in choppy conditions


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Easy, Rapala Xrap 08. I don't even throw anything else really, no reason to. It catches everything that swims and only need 2 colors to be successful in all conditions. Can add bigger hooks to sink it into the strike zone or smaller to make it float. And Josh, that summertime retrieve I was telling you about is in full swing :thumbsup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Out of curiosity, I was wondering what other people have rigged up on their day to day fishing ventures
> 
> Here is my setup, I only bring 3 rods any given trip:
> 
> ...



Do you have any photos of these lures in their "Ready to Pitch" condition???

This is a great post by the way...


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Mrrodines, gotchas, spoons, all work but my all time favorite is the mirrolure soft shad in chartreuse. I've been using thsee lures since I was 12 and I've caught thousands of specks on the along with countless rat and slot reds, spanish, blues, ladys, ect... it's a fish killer!

I picked up some vudoo shrimp and swimming mullet and can't wait to try them out. They look awesome I just hope they hold up to multiple fish.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Easy, Rapala Xrap 08. I don't even throw anything else really, no reason to. It catches everything that swims and only need 2 colors to be successful in all conditions. Can add bigger hooks to sink it into the strike zone or smaller to make it float. And Josh, that summertime retrieve I was telling you about is in full swing :thumbsup:


Jeffbro is magical with the XR8 he taught things without him even giving lessons. Just watching, was enough said... made me a believer in the XR8 and yes they have taken a couple seats in my tackle boxes since. 

As for that retrieve I have yet to try it but will give it a shot soon


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

southern yakker said:


> Mrrodines, gotchas, spoons, all work but my all time favorite is the mirrolure soft shad in chartreuse. I've been using thsee lures since I was 12 and I've caught thousands of specks on the along with countless rat and slot reds, spanish, blues, ladys, ect... it's a fish killer!
> 
> I picked up some vudoo shrimp and swimming mullet and can't wait to try them out. They look awesome I just hope they hold up to multiple fish.


Soft shad I havent tried that, sounds interesting.

Ok just googled it, hahaha I see why its a fish killer. Soft plastics are hard to beat


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I spend half the time with a popping cork and a market shrimp, but I have best luck on slot Reds with a Spinnerbait and a soft plastic trailer, shad or Cocahoe. I like a Skitterwalk for topwater. If I can find Trout schooling and hungry, they will usually eat hell out of a Ghost Minnow worked under a popping cork.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

UncleMilty7 said:


> I spend half the time with a popping cork and a market shrimp, but I have best luck on slot Reds with a Spinnerbait and a soft plastic trailer, shad or Cocahoe. I like a Skitterwalk for topwater. If I can find Trout schooling and hungry, they will usually eat hell out of a Ghost Minnow worked under a popping cork.


Very cool my friend, I think some of us would do better if we simply filled the bait well with some fresh critters of sort, not to mention its a big fish tactic


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Jeffbro is magical with the XR8 he taught things without him even giving lessons. Just watching, was enough said... made me a believer in the XR8 and yes they have taken a couple seats in my tackle boxes since.
> 
> As for that retrieve I have yet to try it but will give it a shot soon


Thanks bro. Same with you working that Matrix, I learned a lot just watching your retrieve.

I forgot to add the main reason I started with the hard baits in the first place, I hate re-rigging plastics in the summer when puffers and pins bite the tails off. Hardbaits allow you to not waste any time. Only problem I have with them is having to change out bent hooks every once in a while. 

Give it a try man, especially during the day. The upper slot reds and big trout have been all over it already and its not even that hot out yet. It will only get better.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

southern yakker said:


> Mrrodines, gotchas, spoons, all work but my all time favorite is the mirrolure soft shad in chartreuse. I've been using thsee lures since I was 12 and I've caught thousands of specks on the along with countless rat and slot reds, spanish, blues, ladys, ect... it's a fish killer!
> 
> I picked up some vudoo shrimp and swimming mullet and can't wait to try them out. They look awesome I just hope they hold up to multiple fish.


As for that vudu mullet strangly enoughI have more success with it by popping and crawling it on the bottom rather then swimming it, a jig type presentation has proven to be killer

My girlfriend friend kicked my but one night I was throwin a 17mr she was throwin a vudu mullet working it with that jig type affect. I wrote a report of that night it was about a month ago in bayou Texar


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

MR17 (Chartreuse) / White swivel tail grub on a red jig head / Bone Super Spook


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Magic Mike said:


> MR17 (Chartreuse) / White swivel tail grub on a red jig head / Bone Super Spook


There is something about a red jig head that catches fish/fishermen I haven't understood the concept as to why but I do know it works. Last year ThaFish and I killed the reds using a 8" chartreuse twisty tail and 1oz red jig head


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Magic Mike said:


> MR17 (Chartreuse) / White swivel tail grub on a red jig head / Bone Super Spook


Your troops and my troops wear the same uniform sir, I think we would fish well together. Let me know when you want to go into battle, ill make a last cast with you any day

Although your grub might just have to stand down and be relieved once my 4 star general Matrix comes aboard hahaha


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

17mr
Soft plastic on a jighead
Spook


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

A mirrolure CatchJr in chartreuse. Finger mullet profile, can cast it a mile. 

A smart man once told me, "if it ain't chartreuse, it ain't no use. "

That's not entirely true but I do prefer lures or soft plastics with at least some chartreuse on them. Probably just a confidence thing. 

I also like a vudu shrimp with pro cure under a Cajun thunder.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

duckhunter38135 said:


> 17mr
> Soft plastic on a jighead
> Spook


Again!
Your line up sounds alot like mine, I think we might be on to something:whistling:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

FenderBender said:


> A mirrolure CatchJr in chartreuse. Finger mullet profile, can cast it a mile.
> 
> A smart man once told me, "if it ain't chartreuse, it ain't no use. "
> 
> ...


It has been said that fish are color blind or they dont care enough to were it matters. 

I personally believe in dark, bright, and clear color schemes. Chartreuse is a fish catcher across the board. I will agree with you on that, probably best overall color


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

As for the catch jr. I havent spent enough time with it, but you have my attention


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

As for pro cure 
I feel as though that stuff is highly addictive, once you catch a fish with it you want to put it on everything everytime.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to throw the 17mr as my go to search hard plastic but this year switched to the catch jr after watching a kid wear the trout out with it 3 to 1 to the 17MR I was throwing. He offered to let me use a spare he had and I started catching them almost every cast. That was a silver/black pattern. 

It's longer and heavier than the 17 mr so you can really get distance on your casts. It's a 6-18 inch suspending twitch bait so it hits the same water column as 17mr. I'm sold on them as of now. 

It's the exact same lure as the Catch2000 but a little smaller and lighter. The catch 2000 might be a good big fish bait.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The best thing about the shrimp pro cure is it smells like peanut butter. I'll take that over gulp juice all day!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im suprised more people arent vouching for gulp, ill be the first to say they work well, smell like cr*p, expensive, not tolerant to the air or sun, and get tore up easily. I did mention they work well


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Can't pick one, so here's a few.

-UnFair Rip-N-Slash 70 suspending. Awesome action and have caught every species on it.

-Zoom 3" Fluke in albino shad. I've been catching fish with 'em forever and won 10K on a trout on one.

-Salt Water Assassin split tail in silver mullet. Consistency with big trout and works in all water conditions.

-Super Spook Jr in bone. Perfect all around size and not too noisy (yes, they can be too noisy).

I could think of more great baits of course but these are my "go-to" baits at the moment.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think the reason I'm turned off by gulp is because of the by catch. I catch plenty of the _targeted_ species on un-scented baits.


----------



## Sailor78edward (Aug 22, 2014)

Sometimes my primary lure is the kitchen sink....problem is the nasty backlash. I cant find a reel with the right amount of brake. 

But I do also like the gulp as well as the red jig head. Recently started using the manns new reel n shad and that seems to keep the wife happy....the smell from the gulp she don't like.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Rip n slash 
I think is about to take over the lipless twitch bait marcket by storm. Cant ignore the action for long. Time to buy some stock shares hahaha

With all seriousness that is a great lure, confidence holds me to 17MR. And the action on a XR8 is still not matched my any lipless.

I would recommend a rip n slash to anyone who throws suspending twitch baits you might find your new found confidence in this lure, highly recommend it!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> It has been said that fish are color blind or they dont care enough to were it matters.
> 
> I personally believe in dark, bright, and clear color schemes. Chartreuse is a fish catcher across the board. I will agree with you on that, probably best overall color


I've been fishing side by side with somebody using the same exact lure except a different color and have them out fish me until I swap to the color they are preferring... so color can be a factor if the fish are being picky...


----------



## Sailor78edward (Aug 22, 2014)

Stauty Trout.... I agree and have seen the same play out. B/C I never have enough time to use all of the colors in a specific line of lures, I have always believed that the best color and or lure is the one that you have confidence in and has paid off in the past.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Sailor78edward said:


> Stauty Trout.... I agree and have seen the same play out. B/C I never have enough time to use all of the colors in a specific line of lures, I have always believed that the best color and or lure is the one that you have confidence in and has paid off in the past.



Agreed... I have several go to color(s) regardless of the profile of the bait... Even when I don't have the same exact bait that a buddy is catching them on as long as it's the similar color it'll usually catch fish... 

Best example of this that I can vouch for recently was my chandeleur trip a couple weeks back... Anything root beer or white w/ red tail was catching fish... If it wasn't rootbeer or white with red tail you weren't catchin... I caught em on cocahoe, Paul brown lures, shrimp, etc etc as long as they had those color profiles... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Chartreuse has always worked best for me on a red jig head also. the only other color I've had work decent is a yellow jif head. When it's day time I'll sometimes throw a natural colored soft plastic and catch some fish but at night chartreuse is the only way to go.

IMHO doa shrimp are overrated. They will catch fish but other soft plastics seem to always out fish them.

Same with gulp, I've fished a docklight beside my friend while he was using gulp and I was using a soft shad, I caught four specks to his one catfish. Needless to say he decided to bum a lure from me afterwards.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You have to take into account that everybody does something just a little different when working a lure. You could be fishing the same baits on the same tackle with another angler and have one out produce the other simply because one zigged when the other zagged.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> IMHO doa shrimp are overrated. They will catch fish but other soft plastics seem to always out fish them.


I agree and disagree. The main reason most do not catch fish fish with DOAs is working them too fast. The DOA does great when worked very slowly or re-rigged tail first. There's tons of ways to re-rig to cater to different actions. I love their durability as well. I think it turns into a patience thing. If you're jerking and jigging it a lot, it just doesn't catch fish the same as a slow, steady retrieve with the occasional light twitch.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Chris V said:


> You have to take into account that everybody does something just a little different when working a lure. You could be fishing the same baits on the same tackle with another angler and have one out produce the other simply because one zigged when the other zagged.


There is so much truth to that. Little details make the difference between catching a few and limiting out:thumbsup:

As they Ole' ones say let the fish tell you what they want and how they want it. Or was it my Girlfriend something along those lines


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Try rigging a DOA with a flutter hook like this. You'll never look at one the same again.


----------



## Sailor78edward (Aug 22, 2014)

Chris V said:


> You have to take into account that everybody does something just a little different when working a lure. You could be fishing the same baits on the same tackle with another angler and have one out produce the other simply because one zigged when the other zagged.


 
Great point, and it also reminds me of something someone close to me used to say. "Its not the size of the worm its how you jiggle it":thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I call it a EWG hook same difference very effective in the shallows on top of grass beds. Yet still I never tried it with a DOA scrimp, works well with all softies. 

Nice pic, looks like a hot bait now that its more functional. And will even swim in its natural direction.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

EWG is a model of hook branded by gamakatsu. There are many similar makes from different manufacturers. The one in the pic is 1/4oz and features a hitchhiker for screwing into the bait.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Mmm... the screw in is also different. Interesting I wonder if that makes a difference in how natural it sets on the hook. Any comments on that


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This is my DOA for Tripletail and Snook. Weight removed and Owner SSW added for stability, wider gap and so the bait will stay higher longer and can be worked super shallow with minimal movement. Also works well for other inshore stuff.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Mmm... the screw in is also different. Interesting I wonder if that makes a difference in how natural it sets on the hook. Any comments on that


I've played around with it in various parts of the bait. You can get a wide range of actions and sink angles by changing it up.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Priceless


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Try rigging a DOA with a flutter hook like this. You'll never look at one the same again.


If I'm seeing that right, you like rigging that with a loop knot? And thanks for that info.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I rig most of my inshore lures with a loop knot, perfection loop to be exact.


----------



## skltex (Sep 19, 2014)

Good thread, will have to give some of the tips a try. Headed to Fort Pickens first week in June. Normally fish the dirty water(upper coast) of Texas.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Chris V said:


> I rig most of my inshore lures with a loop knot, perfection loop to be exact.



Im a lefty loop kinda guy but all just about all my inshore stuff gets a loop knot as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

FenderBender said:


> I used to throw the 17mr as my go to search hard plastic but this year switched to the catch jr after watching a kid wear the trout out with it 3 to 1 to the 17MR I was throwing. He offered to let me use a spare he had and I started catching them almost every cast. That was a silver/black pattern.
> 
> It's longer and heavier than the 17 mr so you can really get distance on your casts. It's a 6-18 inch suspending twitch bait so it hits the same water column as 17mr. I'm sold on them as of now.
> 
> It's the exact same lure as the Catch2000 but a little smaller and lighter. The catch 2000 might be a good big fish bait.


Im gonna have to pick one up next time im out.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Frozen/dead shrimp or any Gulp! product under a popping cork. I prefer to use a small 2/0 hook.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I carry anywhere from 4-7 rods, all with something different. BUT...my go to lure is the mr-17 chart. in color.

I can work this lure skipping across the surface like escaping baitfish, flutter it, jerk bait it, slow crawl over the bottom and fish it anywhere in the water column. 

2nd to that is the rapala flat rap, like jeffbro has mentioned, different retrievals will yield different actions/results.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think of "Go To" baits here, east where most of yall are, big bend area, west central Fl, the keys, etc and the subtle changes in what I "Go to" in those places. Fun stuff. I love this shit!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Depending on the time of year and targeted inshore species.... But all around- 
Top waters- Spook Jr in bone, or chrome SheDog
Strike King Redfish Majic- chartreuse
DOA CAL jerk Shad with a 1/4 jig head
MirroLure MirroDine or Catch 2000


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

barefoot said:


> I carry anywhere from 4-7 rods, all with something different. BUT...my go to lure is the mr-17 chart. in color.
> 
> I can work this lure skipping across the surface like escaping baitfish, flutter it, jerk bait it, slow crawl over the bottom and fish it anywhere in the water column.
> 
> 2nd to that is the rapala flat rap, like jeffbro has mentioned, different retrievals will yield different actions/results.


This is true Ive seen it, only thats a typo he meant 47 rods. I remember the first time I sawl Barefoot out on the water, the first thing I said to myself was dam this guy is serious. And there I was with my 2 rods trying to figure out what I wanted to throw next hahaha


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

#1 inshore lure is the ta stalker topwater.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

bbarton13 said:


> #1 inshore lure is the ta stalker topwater.


That is one badass finish on that lure; never tried it do they sell those localy or is that a online buy only


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Only place that sells them is broxsons outdoors in Navarre. I also recommend using the ta clip with them. The clip gives it the loop knot action too!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Depends what I’m targeting.

Bass:
1. Chartreuse spinner bait with 2 silver blades. ($1 at Walmart)
2. White trick worm. (weightless)
3. Top water frog or buzz bait.

Trout/Red:
1. ¾ oz. Johnson silver spoon. (always done better with silver over gold)
2. Vudu shrimp with popping cork.
3. Micro bait. (17mr)
4. If calm conditions a top water bait. (Top Dog / Spook etc.)


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Love them


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

bbarton13 said:


> Only place that sells them is broxsons outdoors in Navarre. I also recommend using the ta clip with them. The clip gives it the loop knot action too!


Yah Marty Mood turned me on to those. Great for quick switch ups as well!!

Im goin to have to look into that top water, I always enjoy a new top water plug


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Trick worms would do good and the flats while sight casting reds


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

17MR - blue over white over hello, or 17MR mirrodine. Why? Catches trout and reds reliably better than anything else in my tackle box.


----------



## Bamo (May 27, 2015)

I like a gold 1 1/8 oz Johnson silver minnow for saltwater & a 3/4 oz rattle trap for fresh


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Fish may be color blind but color matters. They have a lot of ability to tell the difference in the subtle shades of a color. Study the eyes of certain fish. They didn't evolve that much because they can't tell differences. 

Don't use Gulp because I think pinfish have enough to eat. 

Don't quit on topwater just because it's bumpy or because it's late. Really has nothing to do with it. Go bigger when it gets rough.

Suspending baits have been catching trout here for 40 years. Very versatile and still fools em.

Gold Johnson spoon for Redfish. Never had much luck with Redfish Magic outside of the bayous of LA.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Targeting bulls: I use 6" Bomber Windcheater or 1oz Tsunami Flasher spoon.

Normally, 4 rods set up like this:
1. Topwater, e.g., Heddon Spook in bone.
2. 17MR in blk over silver or chartreuse.
3. Gold or silver spoon.
4. Popping cork w/ light pink artificial shrimp.

All reels are Abu Garcia.
Rods are Abu Garcia, Falcon, Penn.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Go to for me is the 14mr in the trout pattern. Small but deadly! Wont go out on the water without one.
Gold spoons and Super spook are the next up.

Havent had much luck on soft plastics but havent given them a fair chance to be honest


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Targeting bulls: I use 6" Bomber Windcheater or 1oz Tsunami Flasher spoon.
> 
> Normally, 4 rods set up like this:
> 1. Topwater, e.g., Heddon Spook in bone.
> ...


As a ABU fan you should pick up a Reevo Rocket, its amazingly fast and its speed is very versitile.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ranger250x said:


> Go to for me is the 14mr in the trout pattern. Small but deadly! Wont go out on the water without one.
> Gold spoons and Super spook are the next up.
> 
> Havent had much luck on soft plastics but havent given them a fair chance to be honest


14MR aye haven't gave that a fair shot I suppose ill try it :thumbup:


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

killing spanish and trout with this guy. all i do is throw it reel it then twitch, twitch, let it float back up then twitch and SLAM!!! im on!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

J0nesi said:


> killing spanish and trout with this guy. all i do is throw it reel it then twitch, twitch, let it float back up then twitch and SLAM!!! im on!!


 
I HAVE THAT SAME LURE; yes its a killer :thumbup:


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 14MR aye haven't gave that a fair shot I suppose ill try it :thumbup:


you will catch a lot of small trout but its great for covering area to see if any fish are interested.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

nothing wrong with catching lots of small trout sometimes that's a trip saver


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Just tie on a mr17 once you find the school. bigger bait = bigger fish right


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

to be honest after some recent fishing trips I'm firm on the XR8 AND RipnSlash
although a 14MR is something I think I should try


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> As a ABU fan you should pick up a Reevo Rocket, its amazingly fast and its speed is very versitile.


My next reel purchase will be the Revo Rocket. A very nice compliment to the Revo trio that I now have. My goal is to be like Bruce. I want 7-10 poles in the boat - armed for anything...


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

1. jig head chartreuse normally, used for throwing salt water sassins, gulp, and other various plastics.
2. mirro lure or top water spook
3. gold spoon or vudu mullet.

just depends on the day conditions but the jig head is almost always rigged with an electric chicken asassin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

woodinfliezz said:


> 1. jig head chartreuse normally, used for throwing salt water sassins, gulp, and other various plastics.
> 2. mirro lure or top water spook
> 3. gold spoon or vudu mullet.
> 
> just depends on the day conditions but the jig head is almost always rigged with an electric chicken asassin


believe it or not but I never threw a electric chicken color way on anything, its a very popular color. To me its just bizarre :yes: but then again so is my Tiger bait color way; confidence rules all:001_huh:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Mirrodine silver black, chartreuse redfish magic spinnerbait, zoom fluke pearl 1/8 oz jig head.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jcoss15 said:


> Mirrodine silver black, chartreuse redfish magic spinnerbait, zoom fluke pearl 1/8 oz jig head.


 
RED FISH MAGIC SPINNER IS YOUR GO TO TYPE? I NEED TO KEEP ONE TIED ON :yes: AND GIVE IT A FAIR SHOT MORE OFTEN


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

1. rip n slash or arrowhead
2. spoons
3. pro dog topwater
4. z man soft plastics or savage gear shrimp


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lloyd88 said:


> 1. rip n slash or arrowhead
> 2. spoons
> 3. pro dog topwater
> 4. z man soft plastics or savage gear shrimp


any reason for the savage gear shrimp?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I've seen some Savage Gear lures at Walmart in Destin. Never tried any of them but they do look promising. I wanted to try their 11" eel with that heavy jig head at 3MB one night for bulls...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> I've seen some Savage Gear lures at Walmart in Destin. Never tried any of them but they do look promising. I wanted to try their 11" eel with that heavy jig head at 3MB one night for bulls...


I had a guy on my boat throw a scented rigged eel made by, I want to say Berkley? not sure but it shonuff worked. those reds spit up eels all the time and Ive seen the eels on the surface on occasion


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Josh,

In one of your reports from night fishing 3MB, I remember one of you showing an eel in one of the bull's mouth. 

I'll bet any artificial eel, sold for targeting Ling/Cobia, would work just fine @ 3MB.


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> any reason for the savage gear shrimp?


Its similar to a vudu shrimp but it has a little slot in the top of it for the hook to go through. I feel like it allows the lure to move around a little better and gives it a nice action. I like fishing around docks with it.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lloyd88 said:


> Its similar to a vudu shrimp but it has a little slot in the top of it for the hook to go through. I feel like it allows the lure to move around a little better and gives it a nice action. I like fishing around docks with it.


 
mmm... has savage out done vudu? interesting*

as for your Zman products I learned something very peculiar about the material they are made of ( the buoyancy ) they can almost float* that is a huge plus I have to give up to ZMAN


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

1. 1/2 oz. gold Flats Intruder spoon. (more durable than Johnson, weld is better and wont snap the hook off with braid)
2. 7" Gulp! Jerk shad rigged weightless on a 5/0 owner weedless worm hook. (this setup typically floats but will dart down a foot or so and float back to the surface)
3. Bone topwater spook.
4. Speckled trout MR17.
5. Paul Brown Devil in electric chicken or mullet colors.
6. Savage tiger shrimp under a bubble clacker rig. To hell with popping corks.
Pro-Cure blue crab or inshore saltwater applied to all generously.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

tailfisher1979 said:


> 1. 1/2 oz. gold Flats Intruder spoon. (more durable than Johnson, weld is better and wont snap the hook off with braid)
> 2. 7" Gulp! Jerk shad rigged weightless on a 5/0 owner weedless worm hook. (this setup typically floats but will dart down a foot or so and float back to the surface)
> 3. Bone topwater spook.
> 4. Speckled trout MR17.
> ...


I think I need to be throwing jerk shad and fluke type baits more often. Thanks for your input


----------



## matlatcha (Jun 13, 2012)

*17MR in 808 is my go-to from May to October*


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I think I need to be throwing jerk shad and fluke type baits more often. Thanks for your input


Of course. That jerkbait rig is really light so a light action rod helps with casting. Ive found its good around extremely heavy grass such as the ponds of Delacroix.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Never fished that area but I know some spots where there is only 6inches from top of grass to the surface of the water. A fluke would be killer, to just pause over a pot hole.


----------



## KWC6 (Oct 3, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> A gold spoon is hard to beat at times last year I threw a spoon 60% of the time or more every trip. Everything eats a spoon.


Weedless spoon?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

KWC6 said:


> Weedless spoon?


Nope just a ole reg. Sea Striker with some upgraded trebbles by Owner, split rings by Tsunami, and swivel by Spro. 

Upgrades due to large amount of by catch as in big Jacks, Reds, Sharks, and a Tarpon once. Yes a Tarpon last year in front of the navy base hooked into a 80lb tarpon pulled the hook of course but true story, and truly epic!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Cant go wrong with a spoon


----------

